# Coyote in DETROIT



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Just more proof we need trapping. 
http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070411/UPDATE/704110455/1003


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

the cop should have shot the damn thing in the first place,instead of chasing it around town.can't believe the crap i heard on the radio this morning about saving a top predator in the city.everything would be different if it ate some rich persons cat.


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

they should release it in Grosse Poiinte, they won't be able to catch it then. :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha i would have helped it :evil:


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

At first they said it would be euthanized. After the uproar from the animal fanatics they have decided to "retrain" it via a DNR rehabilitator in Oxford then try to release it somewhere.

Freaking idiots They should release it on Belle Isle and let it work on reducing the goose and deer population a little bit.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah release it in Oxford, thats a great idea.................


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

She's going to drive it to the Upper Peninsula to be released into the wilderness. 


I hope wolves eat it right in front of her.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

we were jigging the river Easter morning and herd that yote howling in the field next to the ren cen, i told my fishing partners we might even get a chance to see it. well we did , on the news. he was in that field hunting, its full of big city chickens with long tails (Pheasants) and lots of bunnys.
Now the antis are crying not to kill it, its never going to end.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

What gets me, they trying to say on FoxNews, that the coyote got confused and got lost in the city. Shows how "Confused" the press really is. I wonder how many stray cats, and squirrels that "lost" coyote ate?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

This kind of event never ceases to amaze me. The worst part is that the DNR caves into these animal loving lunatics by going to heroic measures to save a wild animal. We've seen fire departments dispatch ladder trucks to save a **** "stuck" in a tree, a DNR CO jump into a dumpster to "rescue" a skunk that managed to get "trapped" in it, etc...ad nasueum. "Retraining" a coyote ranks right up there for the most ridiculous of them all. :yikes: Any of you read the Woods-n-Waters magazine? They allow space EVERY MONTH for a column on "animal rescue," which is more often than not about nontypical events that villify those who hunt and trap "those poor innocent animals." I'ved contacted the publisher pointing out that W-n-W is doing a disservice to the promotion of ethical hunting and trapping by allowing an obviously "animal rights" slanted column to appear in monthly in their publication. The precedent has been set, and I'm sure if that column was discontinued(as it SHOULD BE) there would be a serious uproar about it from we know who!. Still, I urge any of you who are familiar with that magazine to voice your opinion on that "animal rescue" column to the editor.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I will shoot 10 for every 1 they save.Plus any in between,Mich


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Michigander1 said:


> I will shoot 10 for every 1 they save.Plus any in between,Mich


Now that's funny!:lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm by no means an expert on this, but aren't coyotes highly territorial with in their family sytems? I've read where coyotes will actually kill other coyotes that enter into their territory? 

Seems to me this is a real "feel good story" because they are going to set this animal "free" some place else (I think they referr to it as the "wildnerness") whereas in fact, they've merely postponed its eventual and inevitable death. However this time, the death it will occur in a profoundly less humane manner?

Am I wrong or, can this animal become "adopted" into a new family or territory?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought it was not allowed to reloacet animals or is that just for pee-ons(or worse-ons)?


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Boy that was a nappy lokin yote....................:coolgleam :evilsmile :cheeky-sm


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Unbelievable, yet again another mis-informed, ignorant and ridiculously publicised case. Maybe someone should inform the general population of what the coyote really is. A predator of opportunity, who when given the chance, will hunt, kill and devour not only rats, mice and rabbits but Felix, Fido and Fluffy. See how much compassion they have for it when they see a picture of a half eaten cat or dog. Then the usual kneejerks will have to come up with another hair-brained, half-baked idea.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

"Retraining a coyote?":yikes: Sounds like Bill Engvall's got some new material to add another verse to "Here's your sign!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> Boy that was a nappy lokin yote....................:coolgleam :evilsmile :cheeky-sm


LMAO! I've been listening to Opie and Anthony each morning for the last few days and can't believe the crap that is going on with respect to that. It's almost as ridiculous as this coyote story.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Unbelievable, yet again another mis-informed, ignorant and ridiculously publicised case. Maybe someone should inform the general population of what the coyote really is. A predator of opportunity, who when given the chance, will hunt, kill and devour not only rats, mice and rabbits but Felix, Fido and Fluffy. See how much compassion they have for it when they see a picture of a half eaten cat or dog. Then the usual kneejerks will have to come up with another hair-brained, half-baked idea.


 THE YOTE HAD NEVER BEEN UP AGAINST ROTTEWILERS AND PITBULLS BEFORE. NO WONDER HE HID UNDER A CAR:yikes: :lol:


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

So some treehugger in my lecture of 400 students at Wayne State got wind of this. She then decided to send an email to EVERY student saying to call the city of detroit and tell them not to kill the coyote. She even tried to get a group together to go protest it... I LOVE living in detroit... :sad:


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

the coyote got "lost" really made me laugh. some people are just so ignorant that they begin to believe themselves after making up stupid ideas like this one.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Riva said:


> I'm by no means an expert on this, but aren't coyotes highly territorial with in their family sytems? I've read where coyotes will actually kill other coyotes that enter into their territory?
> 
> Seems to me this is a real "feel good story" because they are going to set this animal "free" some place else (I think they referr to it as the "wildnerness") whereas in fact, they've merely postponed its eventual and inevitable death. However this time, the death it will occur in a profoundly less humane manner?
> 
> Am I wrong or, can this animal become "adopted" into a new family or territory?


 That's a good point Riva.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't worry about the poor coyote...they will transplant it up here and a pack of wolves will kill it.​


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

stagliano said:


> Don't worry about the poor coyote...they will transplant it up here and a pack of wolves will kill it.​


Yup.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Detroit coyote could be released into the wild
http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070411/UPDATE/704110455/1003

A coyote visits downtown
http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070411/NEWS01/704110315/1001/NEWS


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

More trapping and less building. At the rate we are going it is going to be hard for wild animals to go anywhere where they do not incounter people on a day to day basis. 

Where I live all the farms are being sold and turned into subdivisions and what use to be country is now city. The combination of excessive numbers and less habitat both contribute to the problem in my opion.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Coyote found in Detroit is pregnant; released in the wild to give birth

The coyote nabbed taking a stroll through downtown Detroit last week has been released into the wild so she can give birth.

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070418/UPDATE/704180447/1003/METRO


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)




----------



## Jasperman (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe people in DEtroit should dress up like coyotes...

They'd NEVER get shot at and they'ed get world class healthcare from all the people who _really _care!


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Jasperman said:


> Maybe people in DEtroit should dress up like coyotes...
> 
> They'd NEVER get shot at and they'ed get world class healthcare from all the people who _really _care!



Ouch!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Now, they're gonna have momma AND, a litter of coyote pups running around downtown. :lol: Ain't that cute!?!?


----------

